# A new pic of Pixel



## lbwatson (Sep 14, 2012)

My Pixel. She is just around 6 months and about 3 lbs. Lanky, thin looking and her neck is bare after blowing her puppy coat but still beautiful. She is my shadow and super smart. Just a question though, do you thinker neck will stay bare?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

What a beautiful girl, love the photo. You can tell she's a sweetheart 

I wouldn't worry about her neck, it may take a bit but it'll likely fill in nicely as she matures.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She's pretty. No worries, the bare neck is a part of the puppy uglies. One day hair will just seem like it appeared out of nowhere lol. She will continue to fill out. Give it time☺


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Love the name Pixel. She is a very pretty dog.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Pixel is adorable, my long coat puppy duchess is also blowing her coat at the moment although I don't think she's lost much yet I'm just taking loads of photos so I can keep an eye on her coat change


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Awwwww very very cute!!! Loving the ears 
Neeva blew her coat quite early at around 3 months she honestly looked like a smooth coat, but she's 6 months old now and her coat is coming in beautifully her hair around her neck was the exact same as pixels, was very thin and scruffy. Now you should feel how thick it is! I wouldn't worry too much she'll get her coat in very soon some are earlier or later than others! You'll laugh looking back at the photos of the puppy ugliest lol!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful photo!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Awww, Pixel is a cutie!!


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

What a little cutie!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww she's a cutie! And I love her name. My mum's chi is also called Pixel and I find it's such a perfect name for a chihuahua.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, she's adorbable


----------



## Chihuahua Mommy (Dec 28, 2012)

She's adorable !


----------



## sheljor (Aug 29, 2015)

She's adorable! I too love the name Pixel!


----------

